# Help Identify My Lathe



## RobertHaas (Mar 23, 2016)

Serial number. 8342


----------



## Andre (Mar 23, 2016)

Hope you get your cross slide screw and nut issues worked out.

No clue on the model, there should be a brass tag on the gear cover. It's a gap bed model, nice find!


----------



## Herk (Mar 23, 2016)

According to this http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html it was produced in 1916.  Looks like a 13" gap bed.  We have a 1914 16" gap bed which would be it's older brother.  I would love to see some photos of how the drive is set up, that's my next project with ours.


----------



## RobertHaas (Mar 24, 2016)

100 years old, wow.

I sent the screw and nut to Jeff Wagner back in Michigan. He is going to see what he can do.

I opened up the main bearing caps and there is some serious scoring going on in there on the main shaft. however the inserts seem to have match up to it and I can not get any noticeable movement out of it. Not sure how I would rebuild that either.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 24, 2016)

Close but a different year:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/o...he/1149758659?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

